# баяны мастера матвеева



## angerov (22 Апр 2018)

Доброго времени суток!
Кто-нибудь имел возможность поиграть на таких? (см. тему)
Впечатления?
Спасибо!


----------



## angerov (23 Апр 2018)

Вот такие картинки есть:


----------



## gte_33 (24 Апр 2018)

Был у меня баян этого мастера. Звук для московского баяна обычный. Наберите в поисковике "цельнопланочные баяны Москва". Там как раз один из трех этого мастера.


----------



## angerov (24 Апр 2018)

*Я посмотрел видео про три московских баяна трех мастеров:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyIgJY66GbY

К сожалению, качество звука на видео 
(256 kbps звук плюс, возможно, плоховатый микрофон и проч.)
не позволило мне услышать разницу в их звучании... 

*


----------



## gte_33 (24 Апр 2018)

На мой вкус у никонорова и понкрухина звук лучше, но это мое мнение. А вообще нужно слушать конкретные экземпляры. Если еще и не с чем сравнить , то звук покажется просто "космическим"))


----------



## angerov (24 Апр 2018)

gte_33 писал:


> На мой вкус у никонорова и понкрухина звук лучше, но это мое мнение. А вообще нужно слушать конкретные экземпляры. Если еще и не с чем сравнить , то звук покажется просто "космическим"))


У меня сейчас из акустики "Paolo Soprani Super Paolo" (см. аватарку), так что сравнить как бы есть с чем (по уровню изголовления, конечно, а не звуку, потому как Сопрани этот по своему набору регистров и звукам очень хорош для балканских дел и проч). Просто хочется иметь 3-х рядный *баян* на 5(+) октав, но только не Поляну (очень уж напрягает меня её квадратность-угловатость - ну неудобно!). Может, Вы знаете еще какие варианты? Спасибо!


----------

